# News Corp. - Down 4.5% in the US overnight!



## Joe Blow (6 August 2004)

Looks like its going to crumble today after a disasterous day in the U.S. market.

Where will it settle I wonder...


----------



## Joe Blow (6 August 2004)

NCP has been channel trading for some time...


----------



## stefan (6 August 2004)

Its taking the all ords for a dive. Looks like we're in for another day of red tapes.


----------



## JetDollars (6 August 2004)

NCP down 3.78% as I type. Currently trading at $11.70.

I don't know how low can it go...


----------



## profithunter (6 August 2004)

When is the decision on its place of domicile going to be made?


----------

